# Hot or Not - Cory Kennedy (Levin)



## StereoXGirl (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm in love with Cory Kennedy's ecclectic style. And I sooo want this dress. lol.







What do you all think?


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 17, 2007)

The dress is kind of cute but that's it.


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

Who is she?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
Who is she?

She's just a regular teenage girl. lol. When she was 15, a photographer took a picture of her at a show (concert) and from that, she became an internet celebrity/style icon. Now she gets to travel the world and hangs out with celebrities and goes to fashion shows. She is now a model and I believe she writes articles for NYLON magazine.
Here's an article on her from Los Angeles Times.


----------



## Annia (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know, the gloves are the strange.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know, the gloves are the strange. I think that's the idea. hehe.


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 17, 2007)

Everything is cute, the gloves are a bit weird though, just different


----------



## monniej (Nov 18, 2007)

wow! evolution? it's definitely something new. i like it.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 18, 2007)

I love it, I'd totally wear it, how fun!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Yea Im not likin that. Way out of my style. I was also gonna ask who she was as well.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 18, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2007)

I do like the gloves, I have a couple pairs similar to that in hot pink and silver. But overall, I wouldn't look twice at her. She's a cute girl though, definitely has a unique air about her.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the dress. I bought one a lot like that last summer and it's one of my favourite dresses.

The only hot part is the dress though.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 20, 2007)

That dress looks cute on someone so young, I could not get away with wearing it


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 21, 2007)

i think it looks innocent and sweet. i'd wear it with white high heels, open toe.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 21, 2007)

I think she is rocking that dress. By the way, I had no idea who she was either.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2007)

love the hair, makeup and the dress, but I really don't like the gloves. Reminds me of michael jackson



LOL


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 24, 2007)

She looks ok., Lord!!! what an answer!!!


----------



## aney (Nov 24, 2007)

cute dress!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 24, 2007)

cute!


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 26, 2007)

It's cute..


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 15, 2007)

i love it! who is she?


----------

